
Ask HN: What is the HN equivalent for (Content-)Marketing? - rwieruch
I&#x27;m looking for a place to share articles about content marketing? Is there some place you are aware of to get access to the community, not only by consuming, but also by sharing quality content on the topic?<p>Does anyone have recommendations?
======
slater
[https://barnacl.es/](https://barnacl.es/) kinda...?

~~~
rwieruch
Didn't know about it. Thanks!

